# Funny/Weird memo stories



## kamilprzyb (Nov 13, 2015)

I decided to create this thread so we can post funny or weird memo stories here 
It happens to me very often, specially at big MBLD

*Wood*en *balloon* is given by *Obama* to a *Cow* which is *winning* *hot-dogs* at lottery

I thought that this story is funny and it inspired me to make this thread


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2015)

Johnny Depp beating the crap out of Jabba the Hutt with a 6 foot tall fly swatter

That was always a favorite of the funny ones I've had


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 14, 2015)

I have many truly marvellous NSFW stories that this forum is too SFW to contain.


On a side note I had CAVE show up as a 4 letter string once. Pretty nice.


----------



## Berd (Nov 16, 2015)

I've had a lot of inappropriate sexual ones, a lot are just funny personal things.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 16, 2015)

Berd said:


> I've had a lot of inappropriate sexual ones, a lot are just funny personal things.



haha me too. I've found that the more innapropriate/vulgar my memo is the easier it is to remember.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 11, 2016)

I've been trying to memo using this method more. I have been using audio but I want to do multi so need something that lasts longer. I've just used 
Angela V (a colleague) in a Che Guevara hat hops to the moon to lynch and gas Gambit. Meanwhile outside the Open University Theseus cudgels Deadpool. 
I do love this method.


----------



## kbrune (Feb 11, 2016)

Squidward balances a whale with a panther on its back who is balancing a clown on its nose while Carlton Banks does his best Michael Jackson dance and fires burgers at Squidward. 

Stuck in my mind forever!


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 11, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Squidward balances a whale with a panther on its back who is balancing a clown on its nose while Carlton Banks does his best Michael Jackson dance and fires burgers at Squidward.
> 
> Stuck in my mind forever!



And to think people used to just tap the cube. Where was the fun in that?


----------



## kbrune (Feb 12, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> And to think people used to just tap the cube. Where was the fun in that?



Lol exactly!


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 12, 2016)

when non cubers look at us memorizing for blind solves, they will never know how fun it is to make those stories in your head and they will get so jelly XD


----------



## kbrune (Feb 13, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> when non cubers look at us memorizing for blind solves, they will never know how fun it is to make those stories in your head and they will get so jelly XD



On top of the fact that they assume we're tracking all the pieces as they move around the cube lol


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 13, 2016)

kbrune said:


> On top of the fact that they assume we're tracking all the pieces as they move around the cube lol



pfff...so clueless. We may be smart but now that smart


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 15, 2016)

*A fish *is holding a *balloon *with *Stalin *on it, who is *shouting*


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 15, 2016)

I got LICKS as the entirety of my corner memo. Fastest corner memo I've ever done lol


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 15, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I got LICKS as the entirety of my corner memo. Fastest corner memo I've ever done lol


Brilliant! 
This morning I had Ted Danson in the pub with Lt. Uhura planning to move house. Meanwhile Sam Fox pushed a chic knob into a doe while humming.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 15, 2016)

Psychologists could have a bit of fun with this thread


----------



## kindard_ (Dec 7, 2016)

Mixed memory methods are always fun.
3BLD: 5:17.71 [3:04.01] --Pure OP

*D*ra*w* *Mt*. *Upk*o*f *(wtf), *C*youb*x* and *h*is *e*yes. (DW MT UP KF CX HE) //Edges
*V*irtual *r*eality is (be)*c*oming *b*ull__t, *I* *h*int *you* should end the solve now. (VR C BI HU) //Corners


----------



## kamilprzyb (Apr 28, 2017)

*Biceps *with a *moustache *is shooting using *revolver *at some* drunk football players *XDDDDD


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 28, 2017)

When your best memos include inappropriate content (>w<)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 28, 2017)

I had one a month of so ago where a female fox was singing "I'm sexy and I know it."


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 28, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> When your best memos include inappropriate content (>w<)


When I first started blind most of my pairs were people and very nearly all affected my images were people doing filthy things to each other. I've added a little variety now but I still use at least 3 pairs for lady bits.


----------

